# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Anybody seen this in a thumbnail tadpole before?

## AbranV

Good evening everyone, hope all is well in your lives!

I have a strange problem with one of my tadpoles. It has something fibrous coming out of its spiricale. It's been like this for a few weeks now and it doesn't seem to be causing any problems for it. It is also the only tad that has "a growth" coming from its spiriacle, the other four seem fine, with no signs of a similar issue.

My thoughts are that it is part of an external gill that for some reason is hanging out.

thoughts anyone?


The tadpole or #3 as he's known in our house is rapidly developing, and I'm estimating that he'll be morphing in the next 7-10 days or so.



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

What species?

I've never seen this.
I guess it's a wait and see.

As far as the quick developing...that's odd too.
Perhaps it has something to do with it.

Keep me posted.
It is about to pop it's forearms.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## AbranV

They're Variabilis southern. 

I've searched Google, dendroboard, here with no luck. It doesn't seem to bother the tadpole at all, so I guess we'll have to wait and see.

So far 3 of 5 are getting ready to pop out some arms. I've been watching them like a hawk to see if I can get any pics or video while its going on.
I've  been meaning to ask, do I lower the water and tip the cups as soon as I see them pop arms? 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

